# Quotes for your Screensavers



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Books, the children of the brain. -Johnathan Swift

Books that you may carry to the fire and hold readily in your hand, are the most useful after all. - Samuel Johnson

Books, like proverbs, receive their chief value from the stamp and esteem of ages through which they have passed. - Sir William Temple

Some books are to be tasted, others to be swallowed, and some few to be chewed and digested. - Sir Francis Bacon

In books lies the soul of the whole Past Time: the articulate audible voice of the Past, when the body and material substance of it has altogether vanished like a dream. - Thomas Carlyle

Never read any book that is not a year old. - Ralph Waldo Emerson

The true University of these Days is a collection of Books. - Thomas Carlyle

The Value of many men and books rests solely on their faculty for compellingall to speak out the most hidden and intimate things. - Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche


--Edit to add more:


A blessed companion is a book, - a book fitly chosen is a life-long friend. - Douglas William Jerrold

The love of learning, the sequestered nooks, and all the sweet serenity of books. - Longfellow

A good book is the precious life blood of a master-spirit, embalmed and treasured up on a purpose to a life beyond life. - John Milton

As good almost kill a man as kill a good book: who kills a man kills a reasonable creature, God's image; but he who destroys a book kills reason itself. - John Milton

A good book is the best of friends, the same today and forever. - Martin Farquhar Tupper

No book was so bad but some good might be got out of it. - Pliny the Younger (61-105 AD)

Reading maketh a full Man. - Sir Francis Bacon

A man ought to read just as inclination leads him; for what he reads as a task will do him little good. - Samuel Johnson


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

New quote found today on my son's I-Touch:
If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest. ~ Ben Franklin

If you would not be forgotten as soon as you are dead, either write something worth reading, or do things worth writing about.
~Ben Franklin

Stop thinking in terms of limitations, and start thinking in terms of possibilities. ~ Terry Josephson

The writer is a creator of universes for which he alone is responsible. Universes of virtually unlimited complexity of which he is The Creator.
~ Author Unknown


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like these, BT, great idea for screensavers!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I like BT's too and I also like the one conected to my lower edge.
sylvia


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Just found a great quote I am working on merging with a picture of the building it relates to. 

I have come to the conclusion that one useless man is a shame, two are a law firm and three or more are a congress. ~ John Adams


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A couple SS's I'd posted before:


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This one is in someone's sig line... but I thought it was appropriate for here... covers Tea & Books.. my favorites:

You can't get a cup of tea big enough or a book long enough to suit me. 
-C. S. Lewis


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The quotation that inspired the name for my Kindle blog:



> "The true aim of everyone who aspires to be a teacher should be, not to impart his own opinions, but to kindle minds."
> 
> ~ Frederick William Robertson


----------

